# TSE Macro Lens



## AE5+ (Jun 30, 2012)

A few years ago I used to have a Carl Zeiss macro lens lens for my Contax camera, a 100mm f4 S Planar bellows lens. This lens produced a much larger image circle than 35mm. It had to be attached to the camera via automatic bellows, which had a swing and shift mechanism built in. Photographing small objects like boxes require converging vertical correction like buildings.

Does anybody think Canon would introduce a 100mm f2.8L TSE macro lens, it would be a worlds first for digital.


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 30, 2012)

AE5+ said:


> A few years ago I used to have a Carl Zeiss macro lens lens for my Contax camera, a 100mm f4 S Planar bellows lens. This lens produced a much larger image circle than 35mm. It had to be attached to the camera via automatic bellows, which had a swing and shift mechanism built in. Photographing small objects like boxes require converging vertical correction like buildings.
> 
> Does anybody think Canon would introduce a 100mm f2.8L TSE macro lens, it would be a worlds first for digital.


TSE lenses are a niche market and a macro TSE would be even more niche. However, the 90mm TSE is actually closer to true macro than many zoom lenses that are marketed as macro. With the addition of extension tubes, it is very close to life size and without macro lenses it would certainly be capable of sensor filling shots of something like a matchbox (and smaller). There are in fact some garden photographers who use the 90mm TSE for very selective focus, by using the tilt to artistically blur the background.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 30, 2012)

There've been no rumors I've heard of Canon doing anything like that.

However, the TS-E 24 has an insanely close minimum focus distance of 8.3" (front element to focal plane...that's just an inch or two from the front element), resulting in a maximum magnification of 0.34x. Add the 1.4x teleconverter, and you've got a 34mm lens with movements that goes to 0.68x, more than the 50mm f/2.5 compact macro. And, because of the movements, you can do some really, really interesting stuff...such as fill the frame with a tiny little flower _and_ have the whole meadow _and_ the distant mountains all in sharp focus, all with the camera's sensor kept square to the horizon to keep the trees from leaning over.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jun 30, 2012)

AE5+ said:


> A few years ago I used to have a Carl Zeiss macro lens lens for my Contax camera, a 100mm f4 S Planar bellows lens. This lens produced a much larger image circle than 35mm. It had to be attached to the camera via automatic bellows, which had a swing and shift mechanism built in. Photographing small objects like boxes require converging vertical correction like buildings.
> 
> Does anybody think Canon would introduce a 100mm f2.8L TSE macro lens, it would be a worlds first for digital.



Schneider Kreuznach has a 90mm tilt-shift macro lens for EF bayonet.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jun 30, 2012)

Considering how well my 90mm TSE lens takes extension tubes and/or a 1.4x teleconverter, a dedicated TSE macro lens seems unnecessary.


----------



## pwp (Jul 1, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> Considering how well my 90mm TSE lens takes extension tubes and/or a 1.4x teleconverter, a dedicated TSE macro lens seems unnecessary.


+1
This exactly mirrors my own experience and viewpoint.

PW


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 1, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> There've been no rumors I've heard of Canon doing anything like that.
> 
> However, the TS-E 24 has an insanely close minimum focus distance of 8.3" (front element to focal plane...that's just an inch or two from the front element), resulting in a maximum magnification of 0.34x. Add the 1.4x teleconverter, and you've got a 34mm lens with movements that goes to 0.68x, more than the 50mm f/2.5 compact macro. And, because of the movements, you can do some really, really interesting stuff...such as fill the frame with a tiny little flower _and_ have the whole meadow _and_ the distant mountains all in sharp focus, all with the camera's sensor kept square to the horizon to keep the trees from leaning over.
> 
> ...



You make me want to get one. Do you have any pictures of such?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 1, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > There've been no rumors I've heard of Canon doing anything like that.
> ...



Hmmm...nothing exactly like that handy, but here's something along those lines from some time back, with the older version of the lens.

b&


----------



## Jim K (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the picture. It inspires me to try some things like that with my new 24mm toy


----------



## kirispupis (Jul 1, 2012)

The TS-E 90 does indeed work well as a macro lens. It has a native magnification of .29x, which is a bit above the Schneider's .25x. The Nikkor PC-E 85 does exceed it at .5x though. When you add extension tubes it is quite easy to gain more magnification.

Here is an example where I used it.



Future Cherries by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

The TS-E 24 II also has macro capabilities, though given it is a WA the effect is completely different. Still, here is one time I used it more as a macro.




Northern Alligator Lizard by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------

